

Live stream of morning, closing keynotes at Open Source Bridge - thesethings
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/strange-love-live

======
thesethings
The streaming URL is at a different domain than the event's site,
<http://opensourcebridge.org/>.

You can see the schedule there.

